# JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man



## Poddi (3. September 2009)

Ich weiß dass zu diesem Thema schon eine Menge vom Stapel gelassen wurde und auch schon eine Menge philosphiert wurde. Jedoch würde ich nochmal gerne wissen ob Ihr wirklich alle der Meinung seid, dass dieses Zelt in seiner Preisklasse das Non Plus Ultra ist. 
Oder denkt Ihr dass es in diesem Preissegment ein besseres gibt.
Es wäre schön wenn Ihr Eure Einschätzungen begründen könntet, da ich Laie bin und mir vor dem Kauf gern ein Bild machen würde.
Wie sieht es genau mit dem Platz aus? Ich hätte gern was für 2 Liegen, Stühle, Tackle.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Marc


----------



## Dirk T (3. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Hallo,

nach langem hin und her hab ich mir das Ultimate Culture ALL-Season-System Bivvy bestellt.Wird mit Winterskin für einen sehr guten Preis angeboten.

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...t-Winterskin-Neuheit-200_c69-156_p5043_x2.htm

mfg


----------



## Friedfischschreck (3. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Pass mal auf Marc. Du suchst ein 2 Mann Zelt für Stühle, Liegen und Angelzeug? Das gibts nicht. Mit Ausnahme von einigen rießen Hütten. Das Anaconda Fortress ist da z.B. eines davon. Diese Zeltchen wurden jedoch sehr schlecht verarbeitet. Daher würde ich dir von so einem Zelt abraten. 

Bitte freunde dich mit dem Gedanken an dass ihr (ich nehme an du gehst mit einem Angelkollegen weg und nicht mit deiner Freundin) zwei Zelte braucht. Du wirst in das JRC keine 2 Stühle plus 2 Liegen plus Angelkram reinbringen.

Mein Kollege fischt das Zelt jetzt schon seit über 1nem Jahr. Für das Geld ist es wirklich das beste 1! Mann Zelt was Man(n) bekommen kann. Ein vollwertiges 2 Mann Zelt hast du jedoch nicht. Für eine Person jedoch bestens geeignet!


----------



## zrako (3. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme von einigen rießen Hütten. Das Anaconda Fortress ist da z.B. eines davon. Diese Zeltchen wurden jedoch sehr schlecht verarbeitet. Daher würde ich dir von so einem Zelt abraten.



wieso veralgemeinerst du???

ich hab das challenger und da is nix schleht verarbeitet


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Ich kenne nur zwei Zelte, die so ein Raumangebot haben.
Einmal das Anaconda und das T-Rex "Gigant" von B.Richi.
Über das Anaconda kann ich nix sagen, aber das "Gigant" habe ich selbst.
Hier hast du Platz für zwei Liegen, Tackle und Stühle. Die Verarbeitung ist ok, der Preis liegt allerdings weit über deinem Limit. Allerdings: wenn mann zu zweit ist, und sich die Kosten teilt, liegt man bei ca. 180€ pro Mann.
Wenn ich Zeit habe und Interesse besteht, setz ich mal Fotos davon rein.


----------



## David.F. (4. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

moin moin.
ich habe das specialist duo von starbaits und kann nur sagen das da genügend platz für zwei personen, sprich liegen,tackle usw.,ist. und ne angenehme stehhöhe von 1,65m hat es auch. die verarbeitung ist top und es hat auch das twin skin system....


----------



## Poddi (4. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Pass mal auf Marc. Du suchst ein 2 Mann Zelt für Stühle, Liegen und Angelzeug? Das gibts nicht. Mit Ausnahme von einigen rießen Hütten. Das Anaconda Fortress ist da z.B. eines davon. Diese Zeltchen wurden jedoch sehr schlecht verarbeitet. Daher würde ich dir von so einem Zelt abraten.
> 
> Bitte freunde dich mit dem Gedanken an dass ihr (ich nehme an du gehst mit einem Angelkollegen weg und nicht mit deiner Freundin) zwei Zelte braucht. Du wirst in das JRC keine 2 Stühle plus 2 Liegen plus Angelkram reinbringen.
> 
> Mein Kollege fischt das Zelt jetzt schon seit über 1nem Jahr. Für das Geld ist es wirklich das beste 1! Mann Zelt was Man(n) bekommen kann. Ein vollwertiges 2 Mann Zelt hast du jedoch nicht. Für eine Person jedoch bestens geeignet!


 

Schon klar, hab mich wahrscheinlich ein bißchen falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte natürlich zwei Stühle, oder zwei Liegen plus Tackle. Also auf gut deutsch, ob man da drin zu zweit pennen könnte ohne aufeinander zu hängen. Für alles andere bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich ein Familienzelt. 
Es sieht einfach auf allen Bildern, die ich bisher gesehen habe verdammt klein aus. Ein bekannter von mir nutzt z.B. dass DAM Quick Erect und da konnten wir sehr gut zu zweit drin nächtigen. Allerdings gefällt mir das von der Verarbeitung und vom Stoff her nicht, da es meines Erachtens billig verarbeitet ist. Was sagst Du zum *Ultimate Culture ALL-Season-System Bivvy *das Dirk angesprochen hat?


----------



## Poddi (4. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Dirk T schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach langem hin und her hab ich mir das Ultimate Culture ALL-Season-System Bivvy bestellt.Wird mit Winterskin für einen sehr guten Preis angeboten.
> 
> ...


 
Leute bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass mir kein "gut" oder "schlecht" weiter hilft. Was ich brauche, das sind Argumente, denn nur so kann eich meine Kaufentscheidung untermauern. Vielen Dank


----------



## Spinnfisch (4. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

mein kumpel hat den prologic spider dome 2mann. wenn mann den winterskin drübermacht und des innen zelt hochwickelt dann is genug platz für alles (ich bin 1,87m groß) tackle,liegen,usw... der einzige nachteil ist wenn mann den winterskin drübermacht und des innenzelt hochwickelt dann is die bodenplane nicht ganz aussreichend und bei gewitter hatten wir deshalb schon sauviele nacktschnecken im zelt. und der preis is bei 600Euro auch ziehmlich hoch. trotzdem ein fast perfektes zelt


----------



## Friedfischschreck (4. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Moin Marc,
zum Ultimate kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Ich kenne nur das Dreamcatcher Duo. Auch ein sehr gut gearbeitetes Zelt. Da ist der Preis-Leistungsfaktor noch in Ordnung. 

Wenn du natürlich nur mal ab und an zu zweit in deinem Zelt nächtigst ist das JRC STI Twin skin natürlich das Non Plus Ultra. Es passen 2 Liegen parallel in das Zelt hinein und Tackle kriegst du auch noch unter. Wochensessions im Dauerregen sind jedoch kein Spaß zu zweit in so einer Hütte. 

Einige Vor und Nachteile kann ich dir mal zum JRC aufzählen:

Vorteile:

- Preis/Leistung
- Gute Belüftung
- Sehr hell im Inneren
- Aufbaudauer
- Enorm Belastbar
- Wind/Wasserdicht
- Angenehme Größe (Auch an kleineren Swims zu gebrauchen)
- kleines Packmaß
- gut gearbeiteter Boden
- Beliebig erweiterbar durch Super Extendet Wrap

Nachteile:

- Im Herbst und Winter ist ein Bivy mit 2 "VOLLWERTIGEN" Skins im Vorteil (Wärmespeicherung)
- Boden nur eingeklettet
- In den Läden (Herrieden & Wilkerling) schnell ausverkauft :q


----------



## Poddi (4. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Moin Marc,
> zum Ultimate kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Ich kenne nur das Dreamcatcher Duo. Auch ein sehr gut gearbeitetes Zelt. Da ist der Preis-Leistungsfaktor noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Wenn du natürlich nur mal ab und an zu zweit in deinem Zelt nächtigst ist das JRC STI Twin skin natürlich das Non Plus Ultra. Es passen 2 Liegen parallel in das Zelt hinein und Tackle kriegst du auch noch unter. Wochensessions im Dauerregen sind jedoch kein Spaß zu zweit in so einer Hütte.
> ...


 
Na das nenn ich mal eine Auskunft!!!
Vielen Dank.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Meinen Angelschein mach ich erst im Oktober und weiß daher noch gar nicht wie lange mit wieviel Personen ich ansitzen werde. Ich hab nur vor ein paar Tagen mein VAUDE Zelt verkauft um mir von dem Geld ein vernünftiges Angelzelt zu kaufen. Das ich viel im Winter über mehrere Tage ansitzen werde denke ich allerdings nicht.

*Und dass das Zelt ständig ausverkauft ist, spricht ja eigentlich sehr für das Zelt und zeigt mir dass aufgrund der Qualität die Nachfrage sehr groß ist.*


----------



## HBT (4. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Also ich hab das JRC Zelt un bin zufrieden sicherlich ist es nicht das größte zelt aber top verarbeitet un zu einem spitzen Preis!!! 2 Liegen finden in dem Zelt schon Platz td is es vlt nachts absprecht wer zuerst lostürzt da dann im zwischenraum nicht alzuviel platz für 2 personen sondern nur für 1,5^^. Ja mit Angelzeug is sone Sache kommt drauf an wie lange du fährst bzw. was du alles mit dir führstsicherlich mit viel geschich bekommst du alles grade so unter ob du es dann in der not auch findest ist erstmal zweitens. Kann am Wochenend vlt mal en paar Bilder machen un reinstellen.


----------



## Poddi (6. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Ich hab gesehen dass bei einem namhaften Händler, der hier im Angleboard sehr oft erwähnt wird  das *JRC QUAD 2 MAN Continental* recht günstig angeboten wird. Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Zelt?


----------



## Der-Hechter (16. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Poddi schrieb:


> Ich hab gesehen dass bei einem namhaften Händler, der hier im Angleboard sehr oft erwähnt wird  das *JRC QUAD 2 MAN Continental* recht günstig angeboten wird. Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Zelt?


Hallo!
Ich habs mir bei diesem nahmahaften Anbieter sehr günstig gekauft. Hab es Gestern das erste mal aufgebaut, das war erstmal recht knifflig aber das lag an meiner mangelnden Fähigkeit das prinzip zu verstehen  als es dann stand :k super stabil (hätte ich nicht erwartet von einem Zelt ohne Leinen) und viel Platz! Die Verarbeitung sieht prima aus, da gibts nix zu meckern. 
#h


----------



## Poddi (17. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Der-Hechter schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habs mir bei diesem nahmahaften Anbieter sehr günstig gekauft. Hab es Gestern das erste mal aufgebaut, das war erstmal recht knifflig aber das lag an meiner mangelnden Fähigkeit das prinzip zu verstehen  als es dann stand :k super stabil (hätte ich nicht erwartet von einem Zelt ohne Leinen) und viel Platz! Die Verarbeitung sieht prima aus, da gibts nix zu meckern.
> #h


 

Hey,
na dann freu ich mich ja schon auf mein "erstes mal", ich hab es mir mittlerweile auch dort gekauft. Dann hab ich bei unserem allseits beliebten Auktionshaus die passende Tasche günstig für 12,- geschossen und ich hab mir die Brace Poles dazu geholt, ich hoffe dass es damit alleine ein bißchen besser aufzubauen ist. Werd es wohl morgen mal probehalber aufbauen.
Gruß


----------



## Der-Hechter (17. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Poddi schrieb:


> Hey,
> na dann freu ich mich ja schon auf mein "erstes mal", ich hab es mir mittlerweile auch dort gekauft. Dann hab ich bei unserem allseits beliebten Auktionshaus die passende Tasche günstig für 12,- geschossen und ich hab mir die Brace Poles dazu geholt, ich hoffe dass es damit alleine ein bißchen besser aufzubauen ist. Werd es wohl morgen mal probehalber aufbauen.
> Gruß


Wofür genau sind die Brace Poles?
Mit der beiliegenden Tasche hatte ich keine Probleme, man muss halt etwas überlegt falten 
|wavey:


----------



## Poddi (17. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Der-Hechter schrieb:


> Wofür genau sind die Brace Poles?
> Mit den beiliegenden Tasche hatte ich keine Probleme, man muss halt etwas überlegt falten
> |wavey:



Die Brace Poles werden bei anderen Zelten auch als Frame Support bezeichnet und sollen dem Zelt zusätzliche Stabilität verleihen. Weitrrhin sollen sie das Aufbauen alleine erleichtern, da man jede Stange erst mit einer Querstrebe stabilisieren kann bevir man zur nächsten übergeht. So kann das Zelt auch ohne Heringe stehen, was aber wg. Wind etc. Schwachsinn ist. Ich hab sie mir gekauft, weil es so leichter aufzubauen ist.
Die Tasche hab ich mir nur gekauft, damit ich das Overwrap zusammen mit dem Zelt in einer Tasche habe.


----------



## carp-fighter (18. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

HI,
Wollte mal fragen ob es die Brace Poles auch für da JRC STI TWIN SKIN 2 MAN gibt?
Wenn mir einer was darüber sagen kann wäre ich sehr froh.
Ein danke im voraus.


----------



## Poddi (21. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



carp-fighter schrieb:


> HI,
> Wollte mal fragen ob es die Brace Poles auch für da JRC STI TWIN SKIN 2 MAN gibt?
> Wenn mir einer was darüber sagen kann wäre ich sehr froh.
> Ein danke im voraus.


 
Also das Frame Support System von B.Richi soll da auf jeden Fall passen. Weiterhin kannst Du ja bei JRC mal anfragen. Soweit ich weiß sind die Brace Poles vom Zelttyp her unabhängig, bin mir aber nicht sicher. http://www.jrc-fishing.co.uk/


----------



## carp-fighter (21. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Dann werd ich mal schauen.Ich danke dir.


----------



## carp-fighter (22. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

werd es mir bestellen und dann werd ich was dazu sagen @matze1412


----------



## Starausbeiner2005 (23. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Hallo Leutz habe da mal eine frage zu den JRC - STI 2 Man Twin Skin hat einer vielleicht Fotos wie es ohne Überwurf aussieht??
Wenn nicht könnt mir ja helfen und sagen ob es auch so wie das Ehmanns Hot Spot 2 mann  ist. Das es ohne Überwurf das Zelt Netz Fenster hat oben oder ist es koplett ohne Überwurf dicht beim Regen??


----------



## HBT (23. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Also beim Twin Skin musst du bei Regen auf jedenfall den überwurf aufbauen, denn ohne überwurf würde es reinregnen. Das Innenzelt besteht wirklich fast komplett aus Moskitonetzen. Jedoch dauert es nicht länger als 2 Minuten den Überwurf anzubringen.


----------



## Starausbeiner2005 (23. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Hallo habe da mal eine frage zu den JRC Quad 2 Man Continental Bivvy was ihr davon hält???

 In gegensatz zu denJRC Twin skin 2 mann welches der beiden hättet ihr mir weiter emfohlen???

Von den Maßn ist das JRC Quad 2 Man Continental Bivvy kleiner 290 cm Breite X 255 cm Tiefe und 148 cm Höhe! wie das Twin Skin 305 x 280 x 145 aber auf den bilder sieht es irgendwie großer aus wie das twin skin .

Passen den in das auch 2 liegen rein ist ja als 2 mann zelt angegeben.


----------



## Starausbeiner2005 (24. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

keiner erfahrung mit den JRC Quad 2 Man Continental Bivvy


----------



## Poddi (24. September 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*



Starausbeiner2005 schrieb:


> keiner erfahrung mit den JRC Quad 2 Man Continental Bivvy


 
Also ich hab es mir vor zwei Wochen zugelegt, aber leider noch nicht aufgebaut. Bei Wilkerling sagen sie dass das Platzangebot auf jeden Fall größer als beim Twin Skin ist, da der Winkel des Pramsystem anders ist und die Stangen senkrechter stehen. Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## carp-fighter (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

Also das Frame Support System von B.Richi ist angekommen.Am we werd ich es drann machen und dann kann ich vielleicht was noch zu sagen @ matze1412.  :g


----------



## Da Core (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: JRC STI Twin Skin 2 Man*

habe jetzt auch das jrc sti twin skin 2 man bivvy, kann mir einer sagen ob schon jemand ein frame support ausprobiert hat, was auch zu diesem bivvy passt?
denn dieses gestänge ist mal fürn arsch, wenn es doch mal schneller gehen sollte bei regen. wäre echt dankbar wenn sich einer dazu äußern würde!!!


----------

